# the UKVCAS IDV app



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi

I have applied for ILR via standard way as there was no option to choose premium centre with faster decision. 

Now I received the email from UKVCAS saying that am eligible for the new approach involving biometric (i.e. fingerprints reuse) reuse. This means that I do not have to attend in person and have to submit my photo using this new IDV app. 

If I agree to use this app, then this means I don't need to attend the appointment. 

The reason I don't want to use this app is that - I was hoping that perhaps there will be appointments released allowing me to book premium centre with 48 hours decision for extra payment.

Does anyone know if it's better to use this app or opt-out and wait for appointments release in a hope that there will be fast track service? 

I know this is cheeky of me, but I really don't want to wait for 6 months for decision.

Thank you


----------



## Jawadhassan (Feb 14, 2017)

If you don't want to use app you can opt out by 5pm today, decision is yours, App will come out most probably at the end of this month and in phases. If you want to get appointment slot you have to opt out and waiting for ukvcas next email.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no fast track option at the moment. With the huge backlog of applications, I would say it's doubtful that a fast track option will become available anytime soon.

At the moment bookings are available to those who lodged their applications 31 July or before and appointments are available up until 13 September.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Nyclon, as always. 
Thank you Jawadhassan


----------



## Bucho (Sep 6, 2020)

Any progress with a decition?
for info: applied July,31; IDV email - August,7 (agreed); IDVapp used - Sept,4.


----------

